# Is This True?



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Temperament wise, Golden Retrievers are generally calmer than labs. Besides it is all about training. They are very intelligent and learn very quickly about what is right and what is wrong, even as very young pups. Positive reinforcement should be used, of course.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think labs are a little tougher to train than a golden- they are less senisitive to feedback.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I love labs! I would say on the whole goldens are more eager to please and probably more sensitive. Some retrievers are thuggish when young, but as they mature they calm down. The same could be said for labs also... 

My male retriever Obi (3 yo) was and still is quite a handful, but just the funniest oaf you would wish to meet. Izzie my bitch (2 years old) was a quiet and calm puppy and is now a quiet and calm adult. 

I suppose they are a bit like people... all different. If you are seriously considering a golden, take the advice of the breeder and choose a puppy which fits your requirements. If you don't want a head banger, don't choose the wildest puppy in the bunch....lol!!!! (sorry, I just made myself smile).

Good luck in making your decision, goldens really are fab dogs!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is all in the training. They are very smart and will learn if they are taught correctly. You do have to be firm enough that they listen and understand what you want from them. 

I would guess the owners of those two are in some way rewarding the jumping up. My oldest son does reward our dogs for jumping on him, he likes it, but with me they do not because I have taught them not to, they sit in front of me instead.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I found Labs more hyper/need more exercise, but Goldens more silly/goofy... both types of behavior are frustrating to me, as I am into my dignified, ever calm Whippets. However, you can bet neither my Lab fosters nor any of my Goldens ever acted the way you described. I place the blame 100% on the owner when a dog acts like that- I don't care what kind of dog it is. I understand some people just have no clue how to read a dog and how to interest a dog and communicate with a dog- and that's okay- they are at class to learn  But I don't blame the dog... I just am shocked people tolerate what they do. I found the Labs easier in some ways- more focused, less scattered brained... but definitely more stubborn and not as sensitive!!! I think many indviduals of both breeds would be pulling, going to everyone, jumping, mouthing, and generally acting rude if not for consistent training and extensive daily exercise, though. IMO they're quite similar breeds in most ways. There's two reasons I have a Golden instead of a Lab: they shed a lot more than Goldens/I like the look of feathering on a Golden... and the Labs bark and they scream in their crates (I've never had crate whining problems or barking with a Golden). Man, though, I loved how easy to keep clean a Lab is! I'd love another nice Lab some day when I have time to do one justice from puppyhood. I had some great foster Labs! My favorite thing of all is how they tended to be considerably more one person/loyal than many Goldens. Friendly? Yes. But protective and VERY much MINE, something I've rarely had in a "love everyone and everything" Golden.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree. Golden's are easily trainable and quickly affectionate. The 2 in your class were obviously in need of some obedience classes...maybe why they are there? I've had 2 Golden's. Sam was a wise old soul from early on, learned quickly and obeyed readily. Ike's my joyous nut pup. He knows all the commands but can be a bit head strong at times. He's busy taking in everything around him. He's just turned 2 and is noticeably calmer in the last month, listening better and responding quicker to commands. He's still my joyous pup too, I hope he never outgrows that!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have both labs and goldens. Labs are "tougher" than goldens as they have a bit more "what's in it for them" attitude than a golden. Labs need MUCH more work than a golden. Goldens I find are much easier to make complacent, labs if they get bored look for mischief. I like to say labs make great 3 year olds. Of course my friends lab just turned 5 and he is still a handful. Mine is the opposite, but she is not the rule, she is a very laid back lab, but we had issues with her when she was younger. I do know my 2 year old golden requires less energy reducing exercise than my soon to be 6 lab.

That being said I have seen some VERY unruly goldens too. A friend of mine, has one, he is so scared of the world he just goes biserk in different situations. Part is her fault that she did not expose him enough in his young formative years. Some I think is in the breeding. Not trying to start any thing here, but "some" breeders don't think about tempermant when they breed, they look at lines. This dog has EXCELLENT health clearances, and is drop dead gorgeous, but he is a spaz! I think this breeder needed to look at the tempermant mixture of these two parents. I am not a breeder so it is my opinion, I know in horses you can difuse some tempermant issues in breeding.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My Golden is the class clown. All of the puppies in his class look to him and whimper to go over to him. He is great when we start training but if we have to sit down and listen to the teacher he gets bored and thats when he can get into trouble!


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Dogs are individuals - We had had one female golden who was an absolute dream and just sat waiting for her next command, she could not do enough for you. At the total opposite end of the scale I have a male 14 month old Golden now who is the most stubborn so and so on the planet and is taking a lot of work. He is a gorgeous goofy ball of fun, but he certainly still doesn't behave himself all the time! I think it's possibly partly the owners but also down to a dogs temperament - some dogs are easier than others. Also it depends what you want from your dog - some people want 
a creature who is perfectly behaved, others are happy with a bit of cheekyness. It certainly makes living with my boy entertaining. He is much more fun than the super well behaved bitch we had - albeit very frustrating at times!! 

Don't let these goldens put you off the breed, but at the same time don't believe all the hype about Goldens being desperate to please - that is certainly the case with some Goldens, but with mine he is just desperate to please himself


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Freddy'sMum said:


> Dogs are individuals


how true -- our former lab (RIP, cancer at 5) would do anything to please us; Sadie expects us to do anything to please her.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Its funny, I just had a Golden leave my self-service dog wash who barked through the whole bath and blow-dry process. His owner asked me as she was checking out if all Goldens acted like that. I looked at my Selli who had slept on one of the other drying tables the whole time the barky Golden was in and said "No, yours was rather excited about the whole thing."


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is part breeding, part training and part individual personality.
Luckily all five of my goldens have been easy to train, smart and very lovabl


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have two goldens with polar opposite personalities. One is mellow and calm, the other is always on the go and ready for an adventure... BOTH are sweet, loving, cuddly, fantastic pets. Just like people, dogs have their own distinct personalities, and that plus their training, environment, and amount of attention and exercise they get daily decides how well-behaved they can be.


----------

